# Service Station (1957)



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Who Was A Pump Jockey


----------



## Sneakers

Hess and Texaco, where I was also the lead mechanic.


----------



## TPD

As long as it took for a full service fill-up back in the day, I could have my new tesla charged up 50%!


----------



## TPD

Sneakers said:


> Hess and Texaco, where I was also the lead mechanic.


look at you go you over achiever!


----------



## Grumpy

Worked at an Atlantic (Arco) station when I was 16/17. Fun times..


----------



## GregV814

Beltway Plaza Citgo, 58th & Greenbelt Rd., 1971-2

I was a real good windshield washer if the girls/women wore short skirts!!! LOL


----------



## Grumpy

GregV814 said:


> Beltway Plaza Citgo, 58th & Greenbelt Rd., 1971-2
> 
> I was a real good windshield washer if the girls/women wore short skirts!!! LOL


 I was gonna make that comment but decided not to..Worked the Arco across from GSFC/NASA in the late 60s, good times.


----------



## GURPS

Capitol Hill Chevron 1989


----------



## GURPS

I liked the water and air, right in the island


----------



## rio

GregV814 said:


> Beltway Plaza Citgo, 58th & Greenbelt Rd., 1971-2
> 
> I was a real good windshield washer if the girls/women wore short skirts!!! LOL


So that's why my friends always complained that my windshield got cleaner than theirs! Some even offered to check my oil for me...


----------



## PrchJrkr

GURPS said:


> Who Was A Pump Jockey


Not a jockey, but a cashier at W&L (Mattingly's) Texaco Self Service 1980-1983.


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> Who Was A Pump Jockey


Gulf


----------



## PrchJrkr

In the last seconds of the video, an oval window beetle makes a cameo appearance.


----------



## GURPS

PrchJrkr said:


> In the last seconds of the video, an oval window beetle makes a cameo appearance.




Yep saw that ..... Punch Buggy


----------



## DogWhisperer

Clark gas station in Minnesota in the late 70's, mostly the late shift when the trouble started in my college town.


----------



## Bobwhite

GregV814 said:


> Beltway Plaza Citgo, 58th & Greenbelt Rd., 1971-2
> 
> I was a real good windshield washer if the *girls/women wore short skirts!!! *LOL


I can remember times I had two guys washing my windshield for an extended period of time.


----------



## Bobwhite

GregV814 said:


> Bob, you're the guy with the car with the weird looking rocketship on the front seat, right??? and told me it was a facial massager...


I am the woman, who at one time had a nice figure and great legs.  Time is nobody's friend.


----------



## GregV814

Bobwhite said:


> I am the woman, who at one time had a nice figure and great legs.  Time is nobody's friend.


I used the totally inappropriate, chauvinistic non defining term "GUY" as in "hey you guys, come here and hold my beeer".... BTW, legs, as like the woman NEVER go outta style. Beauty is inside, not aluminum siding.


----------



## Bobwhite

GregV814 said:


> I used the totally inappropriate, chauvinistic non defining term "GUY" as in "hey you guys, come here and hold my beeer".... BTW, legs, as like the woman NEVER go outta style. Beauty is inside, not aluminum siding.


----------

